# Smoker, Grill and Warmer Box Trailer Build (Pictures-A-Plenty)



## gardi (Feb 16, 2013)

Good day to all. I am Paul and my company's name is Gardi's, it is an up and coming fast food business in The Bahamas! At age 10 my father started to teach me how to grill and at age 11 my mother started teaching me the secrets of Bahamian cuisine. I have been grilling for years and both professionally and hobby wise. I have tailored functions that sometimes host upwards of 500 people with help of course. I have been doing plenty research and spent countless hours on this site and now I no what I want to build. It will be a mobile kitchen in it truest sense. Comprised of a smoker, grill, warmer box, sink, water supply, counter space, cabinetry and a long list of other amenities that add to the build. I invite all of your thoughts, comments and feedback. 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## gardi (Feb 16, 2013)

Pictures of the stuff I got so far. 

The Trailer 22ft length  in total. Measured Area of usable space - 8' x 4' 













Februrary 12 007.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013






Smoker, Firebox  and grill













Februrary 12 006.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















Februrary 12 008.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013






Galvanized water tank for warmer box - later found out that was a bad idea. 













Februrary 12 011.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 16, 2013)

Where are the "pictures-a-plenty" you speak of in the post title? Mods holding them?


----------



## gardi (Feb 16, 2013)

This is the work done so far. 

All work will be done at my buddies Auto Repair Shop. To make things alot easier we brought this bad boy with us to help with the work load. 













002.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013






5000 watt generator - she was a bit problematic at times due to the lack of use and i guess maintenance but that was an easy fix after a quick service and fresh gas. She purred like brand new. 

Lining up sheep for the slaughter! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is the firebox tank. It is a 60 gallon propane tank. The hole that was cut in it is 18in" in length. 

Before













001.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















006.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013






After













010.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013






The Warmer - the warmer is cut a 120 degrees to allow maximum usable space while maintaining the integrity of the tank.













015.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















005.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013






The grill - cut at 90 degree angle. 













012.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















013.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


----------



## gardi (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes they are. I was told to wait but not how long.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 16, 2013)

I think it is 25 posts


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

The 250 gallon tank will get cut next week as we ran out blades and the shops were closed. So we decided to have some fun a roast up

some metal. For this first i used a mango tree wood, cedar wood and pine in all three tanks. After this curing is finished I will use a specialty wood that we have in The Bahamas that has a very aromatic scent and favour in food. 

 













020.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















019.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















022.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















027.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013






Early in the morning curing tanks.













032.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















031.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


















036.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 16, 2013


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow are you serious? Man I spent the last hour uploading pics and I have to wait for 25 posts to get them to be displayed doesn't sound legit.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 17, 2013)

Not for sure on the #, but it is for spam control and to keep the site free of crap from Idiots and hacks. PITA at first, but you will really enjoy it in the long run. Welcome to the site, glad you joined us!


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome and I see your point with them holding the pics, only makes sense I guess. Well soon enough you and others will have something to look at and can ask questions and leave comments.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 17, 2013)

That's the plan! Thank you for posting.


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

There you go the pictures are up.


----------



## smoke happens (Feb 17, 2013)

Magic! Some pretty sweet mods on here...


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate it now I will write up a lil detail on the specs of the project and what I am going to do and post that 2morrow. It is now 2 am in The Bahamas and I am going to catch sum zzzzzzz's!


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Great start, I can't wait to see the rest........


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 17, 2013)

:popcorn


----------



## wes w (Feb 17, 2013)

I like your ideas.  Can't wait to see how it goes together.  I curious if the trailer is heavy enough  to carry the weight.   Looks to be a boat trailer.  There generally not built very heavy. 

I'm thinking of having a  custom smoker built.   I like what your doing here.

I'm in!


----------



## themidniteryder (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome to SMF!! I too would be a little concerned about the boat trailer being heavy enough to carry all that weight. You might consider bracing the trailer up and use a heavier axle, not the one that came with the trailer. I will be watching this one also to see if I get any new ideas for my trailer build.


----------



## rasimmo (Feb 17, 2013)

I am not sure how efficient it will be trying to heat a 250 gallon smoker with a 60 gallon firebox. I think that is a little small for the firebox. The recomendations I have seen call for at least 1/3 the size of the cook chamber for the firebox. Just my thoughts. I'll be watching the progress.

Here is a calculator that might help.

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks I am sure that this will be a build for the books.


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

post #17  of 20

7 hours, 24 minutes ago










Wes W





 
offline

442 Posts. Joined 7/2012
Location: NW North Carolina
Points: 12

I like your ideas.  Can't wait to see how it goes together.  I curious if the trailer is heavy enough  to carry the weight.   Looks to be a boat trailer.  There generally not built very heavy. 

I'm thinking of having a  custom smoker built.   I like what your doing here.

I'm in!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope everyone has a "Smoking" day!!   

Two sons in the USMC.  Simper Fi                                              

Look me up on Facebook:   http://www.facebook.com/SmokingGoodFood









Winter finally got here
(2 photos)
  

@ Wes W. I understand your concerns but it is lack on my part because I didn't explain in any detail my plans for the build. The boat trailer you see is only a starting point for this build. I am cutting it and making it 2ft wider and extending the usable length from 8 ft to 17ft.I am removing the old axle and replacing it with a tandem axle setup. Which is going to have either 14 or 15 inch tires with the widest profile for the rim. I am also getting 3,800lb test leaf springs and three 1,500lb - 2,000lb jack stands that will act as a support system on uneven terrain, such as sand. I am going to change channel tubing in the areas that are rusted and add additional supports members throughout the frame. 

post #19  of 20

1 hour, 3 minutes ago









rasimmo





 
offline

93 Posts. Joined 1/2013
Location: Southeast Louisiana
Points: 11

I am not sure how efficient it will be trying to heat a 250 gallon smoker with a 60 gallon firebox. I think that is a little small for the firebox. The recomendations I have seen call for at least 1/3 the size of the cook chamber for the firebox. Just my thoughts. I'll be watching the progress.

Here is a calculator that might help.

http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html

@ rasimmo thanks I was a little concerned about that but I was also concerned about the weight at the back of the trailer. So I am going to insulate the fire box and smoker with some thermal shielding that I will getting from one of my contracts to dismantle a massive generator at a power plant here in The Bahamas. The good thing is that it is free and traps heat extremely well plus to buy this on the open market is around $40 a square inch, based on nature of the material.


----------



## gardi (Feb 17, 2013)

rasimmo said:


> I am not sure how efficient it will be trying to heat a 250 gallon smoker with a 60 gallon firebox. I think that is a little small for the firebox. The recomendations I have seen call for at least 1/3 the size of the cook chamber for the firebox. Just my thoughts. I'll be watching the progress.
> 
> Here is a calculator that might help.
> 
> http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator.html


This site was very useful, thanks. Do you know of a site that I can go to, to calculate the size of the inlet hole for the firebox connecting to the smoker? I am also implementing a reverse flow style smoker. Any other tips or pointers will be very much appreciated. 

Thanks Paul


----------



## dragons breath (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like you have a really good start to a fabulous smoker. Keep the ideas coming. and picts.


----------



## rasimmo (Feb 18, 2013)

Gardi said:


> This site was very useful, thanks. Do you know of a site that I can go to, to calculate the size of the inlet hole for the firebox connecting to the smoker? I am also implementing a reverse flow style smoker. Any other tips or pointers will be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks Paul


The dimension for FB to CC is on that page, down at the bottom. It shows half moon, circle, and then area. I just went by the area it suggested. You can use this http://www.1728.org/circsect.htm  to figure out the area of a segment of the tank circle. Click on "Radius & Segment Height ED" then put in your numbers. It will give you the segment area in the list of calculations. Just change the segment height to get the correct area for the opening.


----------



## gardi (Feb 19, 2013)

BIG CORRECTION GUYS!!!!  

Apparently I made a mistake based on the information that I got that was incorrect, from one of the guys that works for one of the propane companies that I got my tanks from. Apparently my firebox tank is a 120 gallon propane tank and my grill and warmer box tanks are 100 gallon propane tanks. I was informed by a propane truck driver, who owns one of the company's I got my tanks from. He is a family friend so he passes by from time to time at the auto shop to have work done on his trucks. He also came to deliver fuel to my buddy's shop. He said I was misinformed about the specifications on the tanks. Being greatful and a bit curious and confused I decided to look it up online and check the sizes and compare the pictures and what do you know, he was right.So now I have no issues with my fire box.







Thanks Rasimmo wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't pointed that out.

Paul


----------



## gardi (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok here are some more updates for you guys! This is the work done in the past couple days!

The Team and I cutting up an Australian Pine tree to fire up the big tank and the other small tanks. 













006.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


















007.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


















008.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


















011.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


















015.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






Now for some fun stuff













016.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






250 gallon smoker lined up and ready for a new hair cut (lol)













017.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


















018.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






Top cuts done now it is time to roll it on the side and cut the bottom













020.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






Done













023.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






Place all the doors in the big tank













025.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






Now time for the heat













029.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


















032.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






1 AM in The Morning!













036.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






The next day around 5pm turned the tanks over to empty the contents and to protect the inside from the rain. 













038.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


















039.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013






Painted pealed = good sign













040.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 20, 2013


----------



## michael ark (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks like your well on you way.keep it up.


----------



## gardi (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## brdprey (Feb 20, 2013)

first im jealous, got the ocean behind that one pic. but i have a question. when you cut them doors out

did the middle support warp at all?


----------



## gardi (Feb 21, 2013)

@brdprey no the middle support didn't warp at I was a bit concerned about that when I fired them up but it proved that it wasn't a problem at all. Also that is just a portion of the beauty of The Bahamas!


----------



## roller (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Gardi how about filling out your profile for us and join the SMF family. We are a nice bunch around here....Thanks


----------



## gardi (Feb 21, 2013)

@ Roller sure thing I will do that later this evening when I get home from work. Using the iPhone now.


----------



## gardi (Feb 21, 2013)

@ Roller sure thing I will do that later this evening when I get home from work. Using the iPhone now.


----------



## gardi (Feb 21, 2013)

HIP HIP HOORAY IT'S, HIP HIP HOORAY IT'S, HIP HIP HOORAY IT'S TRAILER CUTTING DAY!

This is only step one in the trailer cutting process. We used the small grinder today to do some prep work for another day. In the next step we will be cutting the frame, welding extensions, support structures, and straightening the frame.

Made some progress today on the trailer. I bought some cinder blocks and some more grinding blades and this is the result. hope you enjoy. Wont have any more updates until next week! So keep an eye out.  

Before I started the cutting laid the blocks out. 













001.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 21, 2013






Four blades 













002.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 21, 2013






This is the result













003.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 21, 2013


















007.JPG



__ gardi
__ Feb 21, 2013






Paul


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 24, 2013)

to make the blades last longer just keep working back and forth across the face of what your cutting...  don't sink the blade all the way threw and then try to cut along the line..  the edge of the steel wears the blade out twice as fast...  hope this makes since


----------



## gardi (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, that is our usual method that we imply when we are using the grinders but because of the tight locations that we had to cut, we had to cut as best as possible.


----------

